

Dropbox arbitration optout - matthewmacleod
https://www.dropbox.com/arbitration_optout

======
mkr-hn
It would be nice if they had their lawyer write a little more on the
implications of this. It seems unwise to give corporate arbitrators more
authority than the legal system, but I'm not a lawyer.

edit: There's a thread on /r/cyberlaws
[http://www.reddit.com/r/cyberlaws/comments/1yifc2/dropbox_up...](http://www.reddit.com/r/cyberlaws/comments/1yifc2/dropbox_updates_tos_with_an_agreement_to_use/)

